# Why I am not suprised ?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just been talking to a chap who has dealings with the British Counsel in the middle east and more so Alex the man in question spent two years uploading all his lectures and a question and answer page for free but not available to the general public only to find that someone is selling them on to Bahrain...I cant go into all the details on line. No wonder business dealings in Egypt leaves a sour taste in a lot of mouths.

Maiden


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have just been talking to a chap who has dealings with the British Counsel in the middle east and more so Alex the man in question spent two years uploading all his lectures and a question and answer page for free but not available to the general public only to find that someone is selling them on to Bahrain...I cant go into all the details on line. No wonder business dealings in Egypt leaves a sour taste in a lot of mouths.
> 
> Maiden


good security on your PC or laptop is always advisable, whether in Egypt, or anywhere else, for that matter.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

gerhardme1954 said:


> good security on your PC or laptop is always advisable, whether in Egypt, or anywhere else, for that matter.




It has nothing to do with security.. these pages were donated as a teaching aid and lets say one of the teachers is now selling the pages on plus he is asking for money for his teaching!!


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah, that happened to me in my first month in Cairo. Training material I had handed out to my own staff found there way onto the local black market immediately. Changed my approach dramatically after that...


----------

